# Importing a Car from UK



## Big Spender (19 Apr 2013)

Hi All,

After almost buying a new car here only to be turnded down for credit on the basis of my employment contract, I decided to start researching.

I had cash saved but was hoping to avail of some of the great finance offers that meant the credit cost was less than what I could earn by leaving the savings on deposit. So armed with the decision that I was now a cash buyer I started looking across the water. 

A quick trip the the equivelant manafacturer's website in the UK and I had unearthed a huge selection of used cars all in great shape, higher spec and at much better prices. A trip to the revenue website to calculate VRT and I soon began to realise how crazy I have been for all these years sticking with the local dealers. One word - ripoff!

I mailed a dealer on a sunny Sunday morning and much to my surprise he replied back that afternoon - lesson 1 - in the UK they actually go out of their way to sell you a car - here its a case of "Open til 4 on Saturday. Don't like it then take a day off work to come to our business and give us thousands in profits"

Followed up with a call early in the week, Got £1500 off the car within 2 phone calls and he reserved it for me (no obligation) until I got over to view. Several more phone calls later and I had an itinary of car viewings within a 50 mile radius arranged, All great cars at great prices. 

Went over for a day. Hired a car (£45) and did the rounds  whole thing cost about £200. Struck a deal with the original dealer in the end (another £500 knocked off) and he agreed to deliver it to the port for collection free of charge. Collected car last week - all shiny and new. Completely painless. Paid VRT and now all in order.

Would recommend this to anyone who can afford to pay cash for their new car. Had to sell mine privately which was more effort than trading it in but no effort really. Not only are we being screwed here but the dealers make no effort at all to do business with you. 

Went to UK rather than up North as choice is so much better and prices cheaper again - all going to be personal choice but if anyone is thinking of doing this let me encourage you - its much much easier than SIMI would have you think.

BS


----------



## elacsaplau (19 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the post

Do you mind sharing indicative figures please? I'm interested in this approach. Specifically, is the saving 5%, 10% or more?

Regards


----------



## Big Spender (19 Apr 2013)

I estimate I saved 15-20% 

Now it depends on the car - all in all the trips over and back etc set me back about €800 so if you're buying a 10k car this is significant but the more you are thinking of spending the bigger the savings - have to say by the looks of the cars on the road with British regs this seems to be the trend. 

In the short term its got to be a good think for the Revenue - VRT from the import v no tax on a second hand car here. Long term obviously if dealers go bust this will impact their taxes here etc. 

Some day Irish dealerships will wake up and smell the coffee


----------



## Leo (19 Apr 2013)

elacsaplau said:


> Thanks for the post
> 
> Do you mind sharing indicative figures please? I'm interested in this approach. Specifically, is the saving 5%, 10% or more?
> 
> Regards


 
Varies from car to car. Revenue apply a higher rate to more popular imports, so if you've a particular car in mind, it's easy enough do the maths. If you're not as fixed on a single make/model, you really need to shop around to find best value. Some cars there will be significant savings, others, very little for the added risk/expense if something goes wrong.


----------



## Sandals (19 Apr 2013)

Pat Kenny had a segment on this last week. Reporter bought a car and the scottish salesman said the warranty would be covered should anything go wrong by an Irish garage convenient to the Irish owner. We are planning on looking into this for our next car change as were afraid of the risk last year.


----------



## elacsaplau (20 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all the advice - in general it sounds like if you are going to spend €15k to €20k in total including VRT, it's worth the extra bit of hassle. I'm pretty relaxed on the type of car I get so I've only one additional question. When Leo says "some cars there will be significant savings", is there a particular profile of car that is likely to give rise to savings at the higher end of the spectrum?


----------



## ccraig (21 Apr 2013)

Take a look at autotrader, vrt site and do your own sums.
It's very easy.

If travelling over sounds like a headache you can get it transported to Dublin for a little over 200euro.

Generally it is worth the saving


----------



## Leo (22 Apr 2013)

Sandals said:


> Pat Kenny had a segment on this last week. Reporter bought a car and the scottish salesman said the warranty would be covered should anything go wrong by an Irish garage convenient to the Irish owner. We are planning on looking into this for our next car change as were afraid of the risk last year.


 
That will be the case for most manufacturers where there is some of the manufacturer's warranty remaining. If you buy a car out of manufacturer warranty, you probably have to take the hit yourself, or pay to return the car to the dealer if something goes wrong.


----------



## ang1170 (24 Apr 2013)

Leo said:


> That will be the case for most manufacturers where there is some of the manufacturer's warranty remaining. If you buy a car out of manufacturer warranty, you probably have to take the hit yourself, or pay to return the car to the dealer if something goes wrong.


 
This will vary with the particular warrantee involved. I've imported about 5 or 6 cars over the years. At least one of them - a BMW - was covered under BMW's "approved used" scheme, which was valid across Europe (this was about 4 years ago, so it may have changed). As it happened, I did have to make a claim, and there was no issue. Note that this was not the original manufacturer’s warrantee, which had expired. 

I'd have to agree with the OP: it's well worth doing, and even with the inconvenience. The only major problem is that fact you can't trade in, so you have to sell privately.

I'd also agree with the complete contrast in attitude to service in the UK (including NI, where I got my last car). They actually seemed interested in (a) making a sale, and (b) making it easy for you. Compare and contrast with the typical attitude here, which gives the impression they're doing you a favour.

One thing I'd add, although I've bought from all sources (privately, small local dealers, main dealers), I'd recommend following the main dealer approved used route: not as big a saving in cost, but they tend to have the best cars, they're easy to locate (you can find a list of cars of the exact spec you want on the Web) and the risk is lower (particularly if the warrantee does transfer here - but you need to check this).


----------



## Leo (24 Apr 2013)

ang1170 said:


> This will vary with the particular warrantee involved. I've imported about 5 or 6 cars over the years. At least one of them - a BMW - was covered under BMW's "approved used" scheme


 
Good point Ang1170, I had forgotten about the approved used scenario.


----------



## ccraig (25 Apr 2013)

*Importing car from uk*

car import tips 

- Bigspenders point on asking for a cash discount is a good one.

- shop around and compare exchange rates from your bank with
  transfermate.com , a potential saving of a few hundred euro

- You can also challenge the VRT office if they value your car higher than it would be available for in ireland, bring evidence from Carzone.ie

- make sure to get the car independently checked first.


----------



## RugbyBoy (14 May 2013)

hi Guys,

Sorry for jumping in but I interested myself in importing car.

How soon after import do you have to register and pay vrt? I believe it is 24 hours however I have a neighbour how has been driving on uk plates for over 4 months

TIA
RB


----------



## Luternau (14 May 2013)

Lots of info online about this
Revenue.ie has a guide to importing a new car, and there are other threads here and on boards.ie

If your neighbour is permanently resident here, they are committing an offence by not registering the car. If however they have a uk address, they can argue that Ireland is not their permanent home. Revenue much tighter on this now-with a noticable drop in foreign erg cars on Irish roads now.


----------



## Rsa17 (4 Jul 2013)

Thinking of importing new mercedes CLA but i am unsure of the process adn whether the savings will be worth it.

Do you pay VAT in UK and pay the difference beween Irish rates and UK rates on importation.

Or is is VAT exempt due to export to Ireland.

My gut feeling is that they savings  may be small but you get a far better spec for your money, 

For a new car, is there any advantage in purchasing same in Uk as apposed to NI

Any help/guidnace appreciated


----------



## ang1170 (5 Jul 2013)

Rsa17 said:


> Thinking of importing new mercedes CLA but i am unsure of the process adn whether the savings will be worth it.


 
There's very unlikely to be any saving in importing a new car (and "new" includes up to 6 months old, as far as I recall).

The only saving would be if you can somehow negotiate a better dealer discount from a UK dealer than a local one, but it would have to at least match the additional costs involved (to say nothing of the time and inconvenience).


----------



## Leo (5 Jul 2013)

Rsa17 said:


> My gut feeling is that they savings  may be small but you get a far better spec for your money



Ah, you do know that you will have to pay VRT in full to register the car here?


----------



## jml1949 (30 Aug 2013)

*Importing car from UK*

I've just discovered this thread and there seems to be 2 sets of opinions as to whether or not it is beneficial to import from the UK. Some seem to feel it is whilst others seem to suggest that any savings made are not really worth the hassle (unless I've misunderstood).

(1) I am looking into buying a new car - vehicle of choice at present is the Hyundai IX35 - but I prefer a petrol vehicle and most of the cars in Ireland are diesel. So I looked at Autotrader.co.uk and found a 1.6cc petrol engine, registered after January 2012 but with a 2013 plate, with only 500 miles on the clock, for approx.GBP14700. My local Hyundai dealer doesn't have any petrol models at all. 

Would this car be classed as a used or new car for VRT purposes?

Converting the GBP14700 at today's rate comes to just under €17300 and the cheapest model at my local dealer's is €26495, for a 1.7 diesel model. Personally, I think that's absolutely outrageous, particularly given that there is so little difference in engine size.

In UK a 2013 1.7 diesel 2WD manual is GBP18855 (€22107) OTR price; my dealer's price is €26495 but I don't think that includes motor tax etc. 

(2) I then come up against the Revenue's VRT calculator, which, even though it asks me to specify petrol or diesel and I specify petrol, it automatically enters the 2.0 model;this,despite the local dealer having 4  models with 1.7 admittedly diesel) models!! Why does the Revenue calculator do this? Can anyone help?

(3) Secondly, VRT is calculated in relation to the OMSP (Open Market Selling Price). The OMSP is said to be "_the expected retail price, including all taxes in the State". _So it occurs to me that VRT is basically tax on tax, is it not, as "all taxes in the State" must, by definition, include VRT?????

Has anyone challenged Revenue/Ministers on this point?

Taking all the above into consideration, would it be worth my while to import a new car or not? Or if not a new car,

I'd be interested in your views on my comments/questions. Many thanks.


----------



## Floorplan (1 Sep 2013)

jml1949 said:


> (3) Secondly, VRT is calculated in relation to the OMSP (Open Market Selling Price). The OMSP is said to be "_the expected retail price, including all taxes in the State". _So it occurs to me that VRT is basically tax on tax, is it not, as "all taxes in the State" must, by definition, include VRT?????
> 
> Has anyone challenged Revenue/Ministers on this point?
> .


Correct- VRT is a tax on the vehicle, VAT and itself - a recursive tax- it takes itself into account as it itself is calculated- so then it needs to be recalculated to account for itself and then recalculated etc.- if you remember limits from school maths it is basically that.
A proud Irish invention...

Revenue are happy with this.


----------



## ukcarimports (8 Sep 2013)

jml1949 said:


> I've just discovered this thread and there seems to be 2 sets of opinions as to whether or not it is beneficial to import from the UK. Some seem to feel it is whilst others seem to suggest that any savings made are not really worth the hassle (unless I've misunderstood).
> 
> (1) I am looking into buying a new car - vehicle of choice at present is the Hyundai IX35 - but I prefer a petrol vehicle and most of the cars in Ireland are diesel. So I looked at Autotrader.co.uk and found a 1.6cc petrol engine, registered after January 2012 but with a 2013 plate, with only 500 miles on the clock, for approx.GBP14700. My local Hyundai dealer doesn't have any petrol models at all.
> 
> ...



I've bought quite a few cars in the UK, my experience has been that the value depends very much on the co2, automatics are generally a no/no, there are good savings on manuals. New vs used, I'm not sure, but there are huge savings in the used car area depending on the car as mentioned above.

The process of buying can be stressful, ideally you should try to seek a service to help you if you are new to the process. Dont get me wrong it isnt difficult, just time consuming and frustrating, you can end up buying a car you dont really want because you over there and the car you initally wanted didnt work out. 

The standard of car in the UK is superior, warranty's are longer in general and transfer to Ireland. The choice, like you mention, is a big issue for me. I bought a Ford Galaxy, Zetec 2.0L D, at auction, for €25,000 all in (incl VRT) in 2010 it is a 2009 car, ex-hertz, no problems, handbrake went, apparently a Ford thing, local garage fixed it. The same car was for sale at €31,000 at the time. No doubt i would have got it for less than advertised in Ireland but not that much less. Just to say this car is automatic.

UK prices dont tend vary much from advertised

Regarding the lack of a VRT quote, ring them they'll give you an idea, they may ask for details so you might have the details ready

No point fightin the power, the VRT thing is an Irish anomolie, numerous very rich dealers have brought the gov/ministers to the highest courts in the land to no avail!

Look at trying to get into auctions, the prices are better and the cars are graded


----------



## wicklow lad (24 Jan 2014)

*bringing my car back from the uk*

My son is working in the uk ,He has his own car over there and now wants know if can he bring it in to Ireland and leave it here where he can use it when he travels back every two weeks and hopefully move back for good


----------



## ang1170 (24 Jan 2014)

A genuine change of residence is one of the few cases where VRT is exempt. However, you need to tread very carefully, as there is a limited time a UK resident can use a car here, and it is definitely not OK for an Irish resident to use a UK registered car. I can't see anything wrong with what you suggest if there is a definite plan to move back over a period of a few months, but if it's just a vague plan to move back at some future time, he would probably run foul of the requirement to import the car after a certain period.


----------



## wicklow lad (24 Jan 2014)

Thanks for reply /what does he have do to import it and get it registered over here and what cost


----------



## roker (24 Jan 2014)

Is there a rule of thumb calculation for VRT if I was to go car hunting in the UK.
Also if we pay VRT on a 2nd hand car in Ireland surely we should be able to claim it back from the UK tax office as this would have been paid when the car was new.


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2014)

wicklow lad said:


> Thanks for reply /what does he have do to import it and get it registered over here and what cost



Take a look at the Revenue Transfer of Residence leaflet. Basically, to qualify, he must have lived abroad for more than 12 months (studying abroad does not count) and be able to prove this (rent records, utility bills). The car he is importing must have been in his possession, in that country for a period of at least 6 months. Again, documentation will be required to prove this, cert of sale, insurance, maintenance, etc..

If he qualifies under all criteria, then no VRT will be payable.


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2014)

roker said:


> Is there a rule of thumb calculation for VRT if I was to go car hunting in the UK.



All detailed in a number of other threads, the amount payable is a percentage of the OMSP (Open Market Selling Price) as determined by Revenue. The only reliable way is to use the VRT online calculator.

Also if we pay VRT on a 2nd hand car in Ireland surely we should be able to claim it back from the UK tax office as this would have been paid when the car was new.[/QUOTE]

Nope.


----------



## Bluebeard (13 Feb 2014)

I am looking at importing a specific 2009/2010 Porsche from England, but before buying I need to have some rough idea as to what the VRT liability will be. Otherwise turning up at a VRO in Ireland opens up an unlimited liability to a capricious VRT assessment. There are strangely no Porsche models at all in the Revenue's online VRT estimator.

I emailed the Revenue's VRT section and got a lengthy but utterly uninformative reply, referring me to the Revenue's VRT manual. An appendix to that manual refers to calculation of VRT for types not sold in RoI. This relies on the ratio of the UK price of comparable models, given by Glass's Guide, to the Irish price given by either the "Car Sales Guide" or Revenue OMSP. This ratio is to be multiplied by the UK value of the model in question per Glass's Guide.

But Glass's Guide does not include any Porsche models. And I understand the Car Sales Guide is a trade-only publication.

Has anyone here been down this road?


----------



## Brodser (4 May 2014)

Guys Question, has anyone recently imported a BMW 320d M Sport and if so what VRT did you pay? Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Leo (6 May 2014)

Brodser said:


> Guys Question, has anyone recently imported a BMW 320d M Sport and if so what VRT did you pay? Many Thanks in advance



The Revenue online calculator will tell you pretty accurately.


----------



## laois1 (11 Jun 2014)

Hi all. Just wondering if anyone has imported a new or nearly new car from the UK recently and just how much hassle is involved. I understand that in addition to vehicle registration tax vat is also payable but the UK garage tells me they will refund the vat to me as I will have already paid this if I buy a new car ? I understand bat wont apply if the car is 6 months old or has 6000 km on clock. Just wondering if anyone has actually gotten the vat back promptly from the UK garage. I understand that the national car testing centres are now doing the vrt assessments. What are they like to deal with ? Does the amount differ much from that given on the revenue online vrt calculator ? I don't want any surprises. Also is it possible to register the car in Dublin and get a d reg if you live in another county ?? Many thanks.


----------



## ang1170 (11 Jun 2014)

Unless things have changed radically, which seems unlikely, there is no benefit to someone importing a new or nearly new (i.e. less than 6 months old) car: the VRT regime is constructed to make sure this is the case. The VAT question therefore doesn't arise.

 Or maybe someone has a different experience?


----------



## laois1 (11 Jun 2014)

I have been surprised at the possible savings on nearly new cars. I hadn't considered new until I spoke to a UK garage today and the salesman told me its not infrequent that they sell to rep of Ireland customers. Hence the vat query although I'm waiting on the prices of new cars to compare. From what I've seen on second hand websites and using vrt calculator there are savings to be made albeit with the hassle of travelling and going to vrt office etc. any experiences ?


----------



## Leo (12 Jun 2014)

laois1 said:


> I have been surprised at the possible savings on nearly new cars. I hadn't considered new until I spoke to a UK garage today and the salesman told me its not infrequent that they sell to rep of Ireland customers. Hence the vat query although I'm waiting on the prices of new cars to compare. From what I've seen on second hand websites and using vrt calculator there are savings to be made albeit with the hassle of travelling and going to vrt office etc. any experiences ?



If you import a car less than 6 months old, or with less than 6,000km, then you must pay Irish VAT (23% Vs 20% in the UK) as well as VRT (VAT is payable even if you have paid VAT in the source country). I presume you've factored that into the calculations?


----------



## NOAH (1 Jul 2014)

I posted elsewhere as well but just to say the VRT calculator is no longer fit for purpose,  it has not been updated in ages and according to the revenue it never will be.  The model I was looking at was the new fiesta titanium with the 3 cylinder ecoboost 100ps engine and not a trace.


----------



## ukcarimports (5 Jul 2014)

NOAH, I'm not sure about that the VRT calculator 'oges' down regularly for updates and new vehicles have appeared over the years eg insignia series. Dont get me wrong the calculator is intentionally meant to confuse and confound - means they can make changes and no one notices!


----------



## ukcarimports (5 Jul 2014)

'goes'


----------



## monagt (5 Jul 2014)

> insignia series.



Check  http://www.honestjohn.co.uk


----------

